# drying lumber in the attic



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I am considering using the attic above my shop to store lumber (2×10 attic trusses, so weight is not a concern), and I was wondering if there would be any problems in drying lumber up there. Am I asking for an infestation problem by doing this? Should I run a fan up there to accelerate the drying? Any other tips?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

If it gets hot and is ventilated, sure that is a great place to dry wood. Yes if the wood has bugs…then you are introducing them to plenty of more food, like your building framing. So if you suspect bugs I would not do it. A fan would not hurt.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

How do you know weight isn't a concern? Attic trusses do have live and dead load weight limits. Do you know the designed loads. I am assuming when you say 2×10 attic trusses you are refering to the bottom cords or floor joists in the attic section. I notice from your profile you are located in MN which obviously means varying snow loads also.

Perhaps the amount of lumber you are talking about is very minimal?

I wouldn't think infestation would be a huge issue. (if you don't put bugs up there) I would be more concerned about introducing bugs to the trees at your location than the attic of your shop.

Additional air flow would certainly help. I'm assuming that the attic isn't a finished space that could be humidity controlled.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input so far, guys.

Darren, yep, well ventilated.

Dan, good point on the trusses; they certainly do have their limits, but the amount of lumber that I have in mind will not approach their capacity. Probably a few hundred board feet in a 16×24 space. The only reason that I mentioned it is that in 2×4 construction it could be a problem even in those quantities.

I am not planning to finish the attic space to the point where I can control the humidity at this time. Maybe someday, but not in the next five years.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Paul, I have been drying lumber in my shop attic for years. I always spread it out over the whole attic in three to four layers thick with sticks in between each layer. never had a bug problem except lady bugs here in the south, but they come into houses in the fall anyway. I have two large doors on each end that I can open to allow ventilation or close when its cold. You will be amazed how fast wood will dry up there. You could add a fan but I haven't needed one yet.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you can do it but remmember the stickers between and a top layer
to prevent warping and don´t forget a fan

then you will use the same ideas as if you have a solarkiln look here

http://www.woodscience.vt.edu/about/extension/vtsolar_kiln/

hopethis can help you

Dennis


----------

